# visita



## mauro63

Ciao a tutti , vorrei sapere se c'e qualche espressione per chi fa una visita  all'improvvista. In spagnolo  diciamo " caer" : Hoy cayó mi suegra y se quedó a cenar. 

Grazie .


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Ahora se me ocurre "fare un salto": _oggi mia suocera ha fatto un salto a casa nostra ed è rimasta a cena._


----------



## Alice.F

A mi no se me ocurre ninguna... A lo más diría "piombare a casa di qualcuno".
Aquí en Cerdeña, "fare un salto" tiene más el sentido de hacer una visita breve, quedarse sólo un ratito. Incluso puedes decir "stasera faccio un salto da te", y claro que en este caso la visita no será inesperada... Igual no dudo que en otras partes de Italia tenga un sentido un poco diferente


----------



## lizzie86

yo estoy de acuerdo con alice.....en italiano se dice "piombare a casa di qualcuno"


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente "piombare a casa di qualcuno" da mucho más la idea de visita improvisada. 
No se me ocurre nada más, pero sigo pensando.

Tengo una pregunta: ¿este uso de "caer" es típico de América Latina, o también se usa en España?


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente "piombare a casa di qualcuno" da mucho más la idea de visita improvisada.
> No se me ocurre nada más, pero sigo pensando.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta: ¿este uso de "caer" es típico de América Latina, o también se usa en España?


 
No sabría decirte Irene. Es más, no sé si se usa en otras partes de latinoamérica. No me extrañaría que "caer" sea una traducción de "piombare", dado la influencia italiana en nuestro país. 
Se puede decir también "cadere" en lugar de piombare en este caso?. 
 Gracias por la respuestas !!.


----------



## irene.acler

Uhmm, no, "cadere" con el sentido de "piombare" no me suena nada.


----------



## Neuromante

*Dejarse caer* es de uso general y en concecuencia "Caer" debería serlo. Se puede usar incluso en contextos como "Dejar caer una opinión".
Eso sí, me pàrece que no es tan contundente como *"Piombare" *no noto ese matiz de "peso muerto" que implica el plomo.


----------



## Sabrine07

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente "piombare a casa di qualcuno" da mucho más la idea de visita improvisada.
> No se me ocurre nada más, pero sigo pensando.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta: ¿este uso de "caer" es típico de América Latina, o también se usa en España?


In Spagna non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## rocamadour

irene.acler said:


> Tengo una pregunta: ¿este uso de "caer" es típico de América Latina, o también se usa en España?


 
Ciao irene! 
In Spagna credo di non averlo mai sentito...
Questo dizionarietto di "mexicanismos" invece lo riporta: http://bdsteel.tripod.com/EspanolSpanish/bsteelbdem2c.htm


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, rocamadour!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

En castellano dirías: "_Mi suegra nos visitó sin avisar_" 
Si dices, ... "_mi suegra se dejó caer ..._ " da la impresión de que pasaba por allí (Dio un salto).

Sin embargo en castellano puedes decir: "_Les visité sin avisarlos, de verdad, fue una sorpresa realmente inesperada_".

Piombare in spagnolo, ... sarebbe bello qualcosa del genere!!!! Ma ... non c'è, almeno a me non viene in mente.


----------



## 0scar

No se usa "_mi suegra se dejó caer a cenar_ ", la forma es "_mi suegra se cayó/cayó a cenar_"


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> No se usa "_mi suegra se dejó caer a cenar_ ", la forma es "_mi suegra se cayó/cayó a cenar_"


Aquí sí que se usa.
Sin embargo, la forma que propones se entendería como que se contaba con ella para la cena pero al final no viene. Deriva de la expresión "Caerse del cartel" usada en el mundo del espectáculo cuando no se puede contar con un número que estaba previsto.


----------



## mauro63

Creo que "caer" con el significado de "presentarse sin aviso"por los visto, no se usa en España y por lo sugerido por Irene, en italiano se dice "piombare". 
Ahora ,"caerse" , al menos en Argentina es otra cosa. Además del significado más común ( cadere), quiere decir "frustrarse": El proyecto se cayó, el plan se cayó ,etc. pero no tiene nada que ver con mi pregunta inicial.


----------



## zipp404

Si usas el verbo "caer" con un objeto dativo, puede adquirir el sentido de "_*venir inesperadamente*_" que Mauro quiere, pero [me parece que] solamente en el pretérito y una vez se hayan enunciado los antecedentea dativos y nominativos en forma de sustantivo. 

Por ejemplo:

¿Ha*s* recibido noticias de *tus amigos*?

La semana pasada *me *cayeron de repente y tuv*e* que....

¿Ha recibido *Roberto* noticias de *sus amigos*?

Pues te cuento que el domingo en la mañana *le* cayeron de repente y tuvo que....

¿Ha recibido Roberto e Isabel noticias de *sus amigos*?

Pues te cuento que el domingo en la mañana *les* cayeron de repente sus amigos y tuvieron que ....

*Nos* cayeron de repente y tuvimos que... [hacer ésto y el otro..]

Los pronombres me, te, le, nos, les, en este caso son pronombres indirectos o dativos....

Así es como yo lo he oído usar por aquí
zippy


----------

